# Teichsauger Oase pondova brauche Hilfe



## uwe jur. (10. Mai 2012)

Hallo,
Ich hab ein kleines Problem. Heute habe ich von einer bekannten, dessen Vater sein Teich aufgelöst wurde, ein schlammsauger von Oase bekommen. Auf dem Karton steht pondova und der Sauger hat sogar eine Fernbedienung. Gerade wollte ich diesen mal testen, komme aber irgendwie nicht damit zurecht.

Was hab ich gemacht:
Oberhalb den Schlauch angeschlossen mit dem ich den Schlamm absaugen möchte. Dann den anderen Schlauch mit der Drosselklappe ( sagt man das so? ) unten angeschlossen. So das die klappe nicht am S auger steckt. Soweit so gut. Nun hab ich den Sauger angeschaltet und den oberen Schlauch ins Wasser gehalten. Power wie sau aber nach 10 sec. Lässt extrem die Leistung nach und man hat den Eindruck, das der Sauger anfängt sich zu quälen. Mhhhhh 

Unten müsste doch eigentlich das Wasser wieder rauslaufen, oder? 
Ich verstehe im moment nichts mehr und hoffe das mir einer helfen kann.

Uwe


----------



## koifischfan (10. Mai 2012)

*AW: Teichsauger Oase pondova brauche Hilfe*

Ich habe auch einen Sauger seit gestern. Gebraucht bei eBay für 40 Einheiten. Ist aber kein Oase. Die Schläuche sind aber gleich.

Beim Saugen steigt der Wasserstand im Gehäuse. Wenn voll, drückt dabei ein 'Schwimmer' gegen eine Öffnung am Motor. Sofort geht die Saugleistung gegen Null. Da im Gehäuse kein Unterdruck mehr herrscht, öffnet die Klappe am Ablaßschlauch und das Wasser strömt aus.

Hast du volle Saugleistung, wenn du ihn aus- und wieder einschaltest?


----------



## uwe jur. (10. Mai 2012)

*AW: Teichsauger Oase pondova brauche Hilfe*

Hab ich gerade mal gemacht. So ist es


----------



## uwe jur. (10. Mai 2012)

*AW: Teichsauger Oase pondova brauche Hilfe*

Was mach ich den jetzt falsch?


----------



## koifischfan (10. Mai 2012)

*AW: Teichsauger Oase pondova brauche Hilfe*

Du kannst deinen eigenen Beitrag auch ändern. Dazu gibt es rechts den Knopf 'editieren'.

Quält er sich/saugt er, wenn du den Schlauch nicht ins Wasser hälst?
Quält er sich/saugt er, wenn du den Schlauch halb zuhälst?


----------



## underfrange (10. Mai 2012)

*AW: Teichsauger Oase pondova brauche Hilfe*

Hallo. Ist es schon ein zweikammer sauger? Wenn ja dann ist beim Oase hinten im sauger eine gummiklappe die zwischen den beiden Kammern schaltet. kannst da mal schauen ob da schmutz hängt. oder an der einlaufklappe. die ist auch aus Gummi. wenn da was drinnen steckt oder nicht richtig abdichtet dann plagt er sich. ist zumindest bei meinem pondovac 4 so. 

Sorry wenn sich Fehler eingeschlichen haben. habe gerade nur mein Handy auf Arbeit zur Hand.


----------



## lollo (11. Mai 2012)

*AW: Teichsauger Oase pondova brauche Hilfe*

Hallo Uwe,

du solltest mal schreiben um was für einen Typ des Pondovak es sich handelt.

Ich besitze einen der ersten Generation (Jahr 2002) der verändert das Motorgeräusch wenn der maximale Füllstand erreicht ist. Das heißt dann, Absaugrohr hoch halten und den Sauger über die Fernbedienung abschalten, warten bis er leergelaufen ist, und dann weiter.

Bei der Zweikammerversion ist das allerdings nicht erforderlich.
Eine Bedienungsanleitung kannst du bei Oase auch nachträlich bekommen.


----------



## uwe jur. (11. Mai 2012)

*AW: Teichsauger Oase pondova brauche Hilfe*

welches genaue Modell das ist, kann ich nicht sagen. der Sauger ist schwarz und hat einen ein und Ausschalter. das müsste ein Einkammersystem sein. wenn ich den Motor abhebe, befindet sich in der Mitte ein Filter. Der saugt am Anfang wie die Hölle aber wenn der Behälter voll ist, hat man sogar den Eindruck der qualmt, so fährt der Motor runter.


----------



## underfrange (11. Mai 2012)

*AW: Teichsauger Oase pondova brauche Hilfe*

Najanwenn es ein einkammer Modell ist dann musst du ausschalten, entleeren und dann kannste weitersaugen. Mehr als voll geht halt nicht


----------



## lollo (12. Mai 2012)

*AW: Teichsauger Oase pondova brauche Hilfe*



uwe jur. schrieb:


> Der saugt am Anfang wie die Hölle aber wenn der Behälter voll ist, hat man sogar den Eindruck der qualmt, so fährt der Motor runter



Hallo,

ja, das hört sicht nach Einkammermodell an. Aber das der Motor runter fährt, ist schon ungewöhnlich. Wie auch Oase angibt, bekommt der Motor ein schrilleres Geräusch wenn der Sauger voll ist, und genau so arbeitet auch meiner, dieses ist vom normalen Laufgeräusch auch gut zu unterscheiden.
Vielleicht solltest du dann den Motor mal überprüfen (lassen) nicht das er in den letzten Zügen liegt.


----------

